# AirTunes Question



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I was hoping to us my trusty old iMac FP G4 800 as a music hub. It does not have an Airport card installed but is hooked via Ethernet to a Linksys Wireless Router which is part of my overall Wireless network. 

I purchased an Airport Express which I setup via my MBP and is visible on the network and within iTunes as a remote speaker location. iTunes on the old G4 iMac can also see these remote speakers but cannot connect to them. My MBP will. Is this because I need to have an Airport card in the iMac even though it is on my Network?? Will the original Airport Card work if I can find one??? Any other workarounds??


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Irie Guy said:


> iTunes on the old G4 iMac can also see these remote speakers but cannot connect to them.


When you say iTunes can see the speakers, but can't connect to them, what is happening? Do you get the little AirTunes menu at the bottom of your iTunes window?

Also, what Linksys Wireless Router are you using? Does it happen to be a WRT54G, because I see lots of things on the net about how it's tricky getting AirTunes to flow through that model.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

guytoronto...

Yes and Yes

I do see the drop down menu in iTunes for the remote speakers. I actually bought 2 Airport Express and I can see both locations. When I try and connect to the remote speakers I get a little status bar showing the connection attempting. It then appears to time out and default back to the computer speakers.

I am using a WRT54G router. I have turned off all of my security settings for now thinking that that may have been the cause of the problem. I live rurally so the chance of someone leeching my signal is very low anyhow. So the dilemma may be in the router???


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

AirTunes is AirTunes.

It is intended to broadcast over the air from the computer running iTunes to the remote speakers, via the Airport Express.

But you can run it via Ethernet. See below!
_
(Edited for accuracy.)_


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Google: wrt54g airtunes

You will find tons of solutions for getting the AirTunes through your Linksys router (it is a common problem).

And no, you don't need an AirPort card. (tsk, tsk HowEver)

Here is a decent breakdown: Airtunes, WRT54G and Airport Express-Part 1 [Archive] - The macosxhints Forums


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I was actually reading that same article earlier. Well so much for simple Plug N Play, lol. Funny thing is I am using this as another incentive to allow me to buy a new iMac.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Shame on me. But it does seem like the easiest solution. It's how I run AirTunes. I thought the Linksys wireless router was in a different place in the system.



guytoronto said:


> Google: wrt54g airtunes
> 
> You will find tons of solutions for getting the AirTunes through your Linksys router (it is a common problem).
> 
> ...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You have to get your airport express to join the WRT54G's network as a client. 

How to set up the Airport Express in Client Mode.

I used to do this with my G4 iMac a while back. Worked really well.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I did setup both of the Airport Express as clients to join and existing network. The problem may be my Linksys Routre. I'll have to take a harder look this weekend.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Let us know how it turns out. It will be good to know for future reference.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

You don't need a wireless card in your iMac (since it's connected to your network with an ethernet cable), All you need to do is "enable AirTunes over Ethernet port" on your Airport Express.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Z06jerry said:


> You don't need a wireless card in your iMac (since it's connected to your network with an ethernet cable), All you need to do is "enable AirTunes over Ethernet port" on your Airport Express.


That's more or less correct, although the "enable AirTunes over Ethernet port" setting only applies if the _AIrport Express_ is connected via Ethernet.

It sounds like the Airport Express is connected wirelessly in this case (via WRT54G) and it's the iTunes _computer_ that's connected via Ethernet.

Two years ago I originally setup Airtunes on my WRT54G with some messing about. Although I _did_ get it working, I eventually decided it was more practical to just replace my base station with an Airport Extreme so that I could take advantage of WDS as well (since an all-Apple network will allow the Airport Express devices to essentially act as wireless extenders). Naturally in that particular configuration everything works flawlessly.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

"That's more or less correct, although the "enable AirTunes over Ethernet port" setting only applies if the _AIrport Express_ is connected via Ethernet."

Thanks for correcting me. The Airport Express does have to be connected via ethernet, _but not directly_. If Irie Guy can get an ethernet cable from his Linksys to his AE, he should be good to go.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Z06jerry said:


> If Irie Guy can get an ethernet cable from his Linksys to his AE, he should be good to go.


Well I wish that was a feasible option for me but that would negate the benefits of being wireless. My problem may be more complicated as my wireless network consists of 2 WRT54G routers. The simplest approach would be to spend another $200 and replace both with Airport Express Routers. I will give what I have another go over the weekend. Streaming iTunes off the MBP to the outside workshop is brilliant mind you. Throw in my Palm TX with its WiFi and Salling Clicker with iDisco and I've got a fantastic Remote to compliment the wonderful AirTunes.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

*Airfoil Solved my Problems*

To Bump my own thread and give some insight for anyone else who may have come across a similar problem. Airfoil solved my dilemma. I can now stream to my Airport Express units from my non Airport enabled iMac G4. iTunes will not do this but Airfoil will. Fantastic. I can now also stream Sirius to my home stereo and outside to the shp. Fantastic again. Great $25 investment.


----------

